# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Upgrade Samsung Android firmware on Ubuntu?

## bobigeorge

Hi All,

Please help me in finding an alternative to Samsung KIES - Windows to upgrade my Android firmware (Galaxy S2). I am using Ubuntu 12.10 and my Android firmware is 4.0.4 AKA Ice-cream Sandwich. Soon the next version - Jelly Beans, will be released for my device.

But I'm stuck with no alternative for KIES in Ubuntu.

Thank You.

--
Bobby George

----------


## 3rdalbum

Most Android phones, where there are updates available, can be updated through the phone without you having to even use a computer for any part of the process.

----------


## furything

> Most Android phones, where there are updates available, can be updated  through the phone without you having to even use a computer for any part  of the process.


Do you mean app updates?

I believe he is referring to android os. The only way I have seen/know how to update the os is via a windows pc or rooting the phone via windows first then placing zips on the sdcard and getting the rooted kernel to install the zips. 

This was the case for Sony Xperia Play and Samsung Galaxy Ace.

Can an update be done via android sdk? Can you root a phone and install a kernel to it from linux?

I guess though the op won't want to put on a custom kernel

----------


## 3rdalbum

> Do you mean app updates?
> 
> I believe he is referring to android os. The only way I have seen/know how to update the os is via a windows pc or rooting the phone via windows first then placing zips on the sdcard and getting the rooted kernel to install the zips.


Stock Android, and the HTC build that came on my phone, can update their own OS if there is an update available. I went from 2.1 to 2.2 this way. You can access this through the Settings panel.

I thought this was the case for all, or at least most, Androids.




> I guess though the op won't want to put on a custom kernel


Maybe not, but I eventually went from 2.2 to 2.3 using Cyanogenmod 7. That required a computer, of course. My father did the same and it turned his perception of Android around. His Defy was so frustrating that he kept saying "The next phone I buy will be an iPhone, because this Android is terrible". I installed Cyanogenmod on his phone, as a last resort. His experience with Cyanogenmod was so good, he's recently bought a Nexus 7 and loves it.

The stock Android experience is really good. And I can't remembere the last time I've had a problem with Cyanogenmod; it could well be a good idea for the OP to install a custom ROM.

----------


## furything

> I eventually went from 2.2 to 2.3 using Cyanogenmod 7. That required a computer, of course.


So what os did you use?

Did you use linux? I would be interested myself to know if this is possible?

----------


## sn0v

> My father did the same and it turned his perception of Android around. His Defy was so frustrating that he kept saying "The next phone I buy will be an iPhone, because this Android is terrible". I installed Cyanogenmod on his phone, as a last resort. His experience with Cyanogenmod was so good, he's recently bought a Nexus 7 and loves it.


Always nice to hear someone choosing Android over iOS  :Very Happy:  I second CyanogenMod - currently running CM 10.1 on a Samsung Galaxy S with no issues.

----------


## 3rdalbum

> So what os did you use?
> 
> Did you use linux? I would be interested myself to know if this is possible?


Yes, I used Linux to root the phone and install the ClockworkRecovery bootloader, and put the new Cyanogenmod image on the SD card. Then I think ClockworkRecovery reflashed the phone, but I can't remember so well. I wish I could run a later CM but the storage space on this phone is too low for Android 4.

----------


## dom134

Hello there, I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 and have always used my spare Windows computer and Odin.  I have toyed with the idea of using Heimdall.  This is an open-source equivalent of Odin (used for flashing etc) http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/ It can be installed on Linux.

I have seen tutorials across the web so maybe one day will give it a go - unless I swap my S2 for a Nexus 4 and load Ubuntu next week!

Good luck

----------

